# Orange Sakura's



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is a couple of pics of my Orange Sakura's Baby and adult. Unfortunately they died when I had a crash in one of my tanks. Will be bringing in some more of these lovelies from Germany in March.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

they breed in brackwish water right?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> they breed in brackwish water right?


I think you might mean orange sunkist shrimp camboy? I know those need brackish water for the babies, but the adults can live in normal water...

I havent heard of orange sakuras before but they sure look nice Anna!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NO you are thinking of Sunkist shrimps the ones you get here in the LFS, those are Propinqua's. This isn't one of those, it is a color morph of the Red Cherry shrimp, different species...this one has live babies in freshwater! 

Propinqua do need brackish water to hatch the larvae they produce, but no one to date (although one guy is desperately trying) has been able to raise any of the larvae, thru to shrimplets, to adults. 

Orange Sakura (or Orange Cherry if you want to call them that) are just another color morph, like the purple cherries, or blue cherries. However with the orange ones, it has been proven that you can get orange babies if you are selective with them, just like the Taiwan and Painted Fire are Red Cherry
shrimps that have been selectively bred for extended red.

The orange can be selectively harvested and bred for the lighter orange coloration, and as Frank has done, gone on to create another color morph from those.

It takes a long time and a lot of concentrated effort to produce these color morphs and see them through to stabilization, but it can be done.

Unfortunately for me, I didn't know what I had and dumped the remaining 3 of them into my Cherry tank again, and then lost them when it crashed on me. I am bringing in more of them from a breeder in Germany, who has established them....so it will give me a good start to raising them here (hopefully)


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Here is a couple of pics of my Orange Sakura's Baby and adult. Unfortunately they died when I had a crash in one of my tanks. Will be bringing in some more of these lovelies from Germany in March.


Anna, please don't take this personal. I am happy you are getting Orange Sakuras and wish you luck with breeding.

But I am a little confused by this post as I remember these same pictures on a thread on TPT.

Now, back in July of 2010, you posted these very same pictures on a thread on TPT.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...-they-said-cant.html?highlight=orange+sunkist








































































After you got a bit of heat, you came back and responded saying the following.



janftica said:


> LOL OK I solved my own mystery!
> 
> I am wrong about my Orange shrimps being propinqua...they certainly looked like them to me and I couldn't think of any other Orange shrimp!
> 
> ...












Could you please clarify if they are the Orange Sakuras you had or Malayan shrimp. I am really confused.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm also confused.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

?? is this "sunkist" or "colour morph of red cherry?"


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

choii317 said:


> ?? is this "sunkist" or "colour morph of red cherry?"


or Malayan


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes at that time I thought it was a baby Sunkist/Propinqua that I had, in fact I was absolutely convinced it was, that I had something special, but after everyone told me it wasn't, and made a really *big point *of telling me it was an *Orange Cherry shrimp*, I just gave up . I couldn't do anything else. Everyone knew better than I...it was an Orange Cherry shrimp 

I did *not* believe everyone that it was an *Orange Cherry shrimp*, as I had never seen any such shrimps, so I looked on the web for any Orange species of shrimp other than the Propinqua, and finally decided it had to be some kind of Malayan shrimp, as they were the only others that I could find that came in Orange and different colors.

However, as they grew they did not resemble the Malayans (which can change color all the time. that is why they are named Rainbow shrimps) and the body was not the same either, Malayans look a lot like Babaulti shrimps, these 3 did not.

They kept the same tangerine orange color, unfortunately I didn't have enough of them to breed (probably were all males anyway) so I put all of them in the tank with the rest of the Cherry shrimps, tank crashed.....end of my orange shrimps.

So now Im getting new ones!  Orange Sakura's


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohhh ok! Wow, you totally got a great deal before at the LFS!!!

Too bad you had only males, would have been awesome if you had been able to breed them.

Be sure to breed those bad boys, the oranges look pretty snazzy. Now if they will only come out with violet....


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

That's hilarious how a LFS would have access to morphs which aren't even available to the markets in the east which are usually 1 year ahead of north america's time frame. Also since orange fire shrimps weren't even available in Germany until just recently.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not being an expert on shrimps at all, I offer my two cents here:

After like the 267843th generation of my cherries breeding, I have all kinds of crazy ass looking cherry shrimp. I have some that look almost brown and have no red at all anymore, I have some that have a dark BLACK line down their back, I have some that still look normal, I have some that look oddly pink and I have ones that look almost exactly like the ones you have there.

If you were to ask me, these are just cherry shrimp with some different colouration on them.

Again, I'm no expert, just speaking from four years of horribly inbreeding cherry shrimp. Please correct me if you think I am dead wrong


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Not being an expert on shrimps at all, I offer my two cents here:
> 
> After like the 267843th generation of my cherries breeding, I have all kinds of crazy ass looking cherry shrimp. I have some that look almost brown and have no red at all anymore, I have some that have a dark BLACK line down their back, I have some that still look normal, I have some that look oddly pink and I have ones that look almost exactly like the ones you have there.
> 
> ...


Your dead on my friend, continuous interbreeding will result in color morphs however to make them breed true and difference in coloration, you will need to go the extra mileage to selectively breed them. The browns and blacks are wild type. The orange is a color morph. But to get the yellows, greens and blues theres another trick in the bag for you to get to that point and from that you selectively breed them to get it pure. However the fire orange I'm speaking of is a neon orange thats solid, not patchy clearish.

Here's a sneak peak and I will be taking clear macro shots once I have a bit more time.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting turquoise ones too, I have some with hints of that on them as well. The majority are brown/reddish.

No real interest in breeding them, aside to feed my fish though =) I'll leave that to you crazy shrimp guys/gals!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I have some that look oddly pink and I have ones that look almost exactly like the ones you have there.


Pink might be a nice colour of shrimp. If you happen to spot one of these again, I love to see a picture.
I have kept red cherries and green and have come a cross one orange guy over the years.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Nothing I have is "pink" like what Jiang posted - nothing that vivid.

The last one I found was in a canister filter and was fed to eagerly awaiting apistos


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually Frank, if you remember I said I found one tiny orange baby shrimp in my Sunkist tank! I got the Sunkist from the Menagerie LFS, and assumed it had been born in this tank and the Sunkist were the parents...however as everyone pointed out to me on TPT the baby had to have *hitchhiked *on some moss from another tank! 

They insisted that it was from my Cherry shrimp tank and that it was just an *Orange Cherry shrimp*. Had to have been in the moss I used to make the moss tree with.

I was waiting on these Sunkist coming in at the LFS, so had set the tank up for them ahead of time, I used the moss from my other tanks, so in fact that is probably where the baby originally was born...in my Cherry tank 

Funny thing though was that I had 3 of them, so someone in my Cherry tank was throwing this color morph gene.....pity I didn't know then what I actually had  Oh well, that's just the way the cookie crumbles as they say.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


>


I like those 'carrot shrimps'


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So Frank, in looking to produce the more solid orange body on the sakura orange, how would you suggest going about the selection? 

Is it harder to find males in these Orange Sakura's? I (and others) have run into that problem with Taiwan and Painted Fire Reds....not many males available. What's up with that? Is it just that the breeders are not selling the males, or is it a more female dominant species? 

As you are the expert in this field, I think you would be the best person to ask these questions of.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I like those 'carrot shrimps'


Me too, and the "green bean" color too


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

r


----------

